
Wantoo, the Easiest Way to Manage Feedback – PH - tippett_van
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/wantoo-3
======
tippett_van
If you've had a tough time managing feedback Wantoo takes care of that. The
leaderboard functionality of collecting similar feedback feature along with
the Trello board style approach to tackling what's next on the ToDo list. Just
got posted to Product Hunt.

